# R.I.P. Louis B. Colby



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's been reported that Lou Colby has passed away. Sadly one more link to the past is gone. R.I.P. Louis Barton Colby 
March 14 1921 - July 10 2011


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP Mr. Colby.  I read this earlier today on FB. The world of APBT's have lost a great one.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes today he did indeed pass away. May he play all day with the bulldogs up in the big blue sky!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Run and play like a kid again with all the great APBTs who have passed before you...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a sad day for the APBT world. R.I.P. Mr. Colby say hi to my bullydoggies please.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh my  RIP old timer.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP old timer to the best known name in the APBT community.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You beat me to it, its unfortunate and a major blow with the connection of history and present though the dogs shall live on. RIP.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

He just had his 90th birthday this past March to


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Dammm, RIP!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a nice photo Doug. Does anyone know who will take over the dogs? I am guessing his son?


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Another legend gone. 
RIP; Mr. Colby


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

A big piece of the APBT's history and a respected one too. Rest in peace


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RIP old timer! The breed lost there pack leader today.............


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP the pit bull community will miss you


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

RIP Mr. Colby, you have left a legacy to be proud of.


Megan he has a grandson, Peter, and a son John that both have dogs. I do believe that Peter stays a bit more quiet then John.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

RIP Mr Colby. You will be greatly missed and always remembered for everything you did.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP he will truly be missed!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

A living legend on to the plain of eternity... Colby name still in good graces... R.I.P Mr. Louis B. Colby; one more milinea to add to your family's legacy... 



(if you havent got your COLBY's Book on the American Pit Bull Terrier) you better get it now!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP, Mr Colby. Your work is done.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

RIP Mr Colby life time of great dogs. Go in peace and thanks.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

RIP and many gracious thanks to Mr. Colby! It's now his time to see all the great dogs he created up at the Rainbow Bridge, and still many more to meet him in the future.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

RIP Mr. Louis B. Colby may your lifetime of work and achievements be carried on through your sons and your dogs . The dog world has lost an incredible dog man but your memory and legacy you leave behind will never be forgotten. There is a special place for bulldogs and their handlers in heaven. God Bless! And Thank You :angel:


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

God blessed us with a man who helped mold our world to better understand and represent the dogs we love the most. I appreciate what he has done for his family and his community

Much love mr. colby


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

this is a damn shame. with all the people out there breeding some of the mutts they call pit bulls its a blow to our community to lose someone such as mr colby. hopefully, his family will continue his work. i really wish i had been able to meet the man, shake his hand, and buy a dog from him.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

rob32 said:


> this is a damn shame. with all the people out there breeding some of the mutts they call pit bulls its a blow to our community to lose someone such as mr colby. hopefully, his family will continue his work. i really wish i had been able to meet the man, shake his hand, and buy a dog from him.


:cheers: to that... :clap: bout made a grown man cry..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was gone all day yesterday, this makes me so very sad, RIP Mr. Colby, you were a great man, and I am proud to say I will own one of the Colby dogs. Thank you for all you have done for the APBT community and for making such awesome line of dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It is so terrible that we've lost so many of the founders of our selected breeds of choice. The really sad part is that almost 95 percent of the "pit bull" community completely disreguards the principles that these men instilled into their programs which brought us the dogs that we love & own... he wasn't even in his grave before we forgot him and everything that he stood for: Performance, fantastic temperaments, & hard work. I thank God everyday that someone gave me the chance to learn from the men that everyone loves to hate because these dogs are almost extinct today. I will say what everyone will hate me for... I don't fight my dogs, but jesus freaking christ give respect where respect is due. 


Before the glorified Dave Wilson, before Pam Carter, before Ed Faron, before Kershner, or even Bourdreaux there was the Colby family importing dogs.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Another legend lost to father time... R.I.P. Mr. Colby.. condolences to your friends and family.. We as bulldog enthusiast will continue the good fight and keep your family name in high regard..


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

rip, to bad you didnt have a program for people like you did dogs. there would be alot less head-turning curs around.


----------

